# Daycare & Punishing Kids for talking about guns



## Cinder (Sep 2, 2003)

I am way too old to have kids in daycare, but my niece relayed an experience concerning her son and daycare to me. Her son likes to talk about guns and hunting pheasants with his grandfather. The daycare has written him up twice for talking about guns and warned the parents too. Is this just something that happens at a Minneapolis Daycare or does it happen everywhere.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Sounds like this daycare has a problem with freedom of speech. How old is the child?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well I guess when my little girl can say something other than da da da da da da, I'll be in trouble.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Cinder..... does sound like a pc Minneapolis thing. We had some neighbors that wouldn't let their kid play with a squirt gun. Not to unusual down in this neck of the woods. :-? Some of my fondest memories growing up were squirt gun fights, playing army or cops and robbers. Time to change daycares, I say.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I 4 year-old goes to headstart in SW North Dakota. At a recent home visit we were told he talks about guns too much. I just about hit the roof. He doesn't threaten anyone he justs shoots imaginary pheasants, coyote's and deer. They told me its mandated by the feds to mention to parents about any gun related speaking from youngsters. As a matter of fact according to headstart's guidelines any child that lives in a house with a gun is a high risk child. My kid only shoots things never people. We have taught him that. I am sick of the concrete mentality being forced onto us rural people.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Man...... that is pretty sad, swift. I guess I have 2 high-risk children then. It is a different world today, that is for sure. Some of this zero tolerance stuff in the schools is taken to ridiculous extremes at times. We had a kid in Maple Grove who was suspended from school because one of his buddies left a cap gun in the back seat of his car without his knowledge and a security guard found it when making his rounds around the school parking lot. I know it is "zero" tolerence, but common sense has to come into play at some point, too. :-?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

sorry, but common sence requires THINKING, and its much less of a hassle to give one super-strict punishment for eveoryone and eveorything regardless of circumstances. 
uke:

Seriously...when i was in school, a kid got to school late and put a shotgun in his locker. he wasnt after anyone or anything, he was just leaving for a hunting trip after school. Another student found out and DESCRETELY told one of the teachers (not screaming, and ranting, and cousing a panic...). The teacher just gave him a talking-to and it never happened again. That was all that became of it. No histeria, no SWAT team, no incident....But those were different times

*SIGH*


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

And to think that I used to carry a gun to my one room rural scool most of the time. Would leave it by a fence post out side the school yard. Madtrapper


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I got in trouble for looking at guns on another hunting forum, I told the lady off, kinda stupid in school, but I think she realised how stupid she was being cause she left me alone and didn't say anything again. People gotta speak up about this, it's ridiculus that anyone would get mad about hunting rifles.

People are now officially retarded.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I really don't know which way to go on this. I am often in fear while looking at this site in class because I think that some administrator will see the words "shotgun" and "peta" and have an apopletic seizure. On the other hand kids do stupid things, and maybe its better to restrict a few kids for pointless reasons to prevent a shootout. I lean towards the prior of the two.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

My mom has had a daycare for 25 years that is an hour south of Minneapolis and I know she doesn't punish the kids for talking about guns and hunting. I think this provider has the problem with hunting.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I really doubt a "high risk child" is one that is educated on using a gun. Would people rather us not teach the responsiblitly and dangers of guns and have them experiment on their own...in my opinion that's how people, including adults, get hurt.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Heck, when I was a kid in the 50's at least half the kids (the other half were girls - girls didn't hunt much back then) carried guns in their cars to school and went hunting after school every day. Sometimes there would be 30 kids out at the local garbage dump shooting rats with .22's at noon while eating lunch! Things were simpler back then. Obviously couldn't do that now, and people get "gunshy" after Columbine and other incidents. Sounds like that daycare provider had a problem with guns. Personally I sure wouldn't sorry about a kid telling about hunting with his grandpa. My grandkids do it and bring feathers and stuff for "show and tell", but that's Montana not Minneapolis. I think most reasonably well trained teachers could tell the difference between a kid telling about hunting with his parent or grandpa and the kid with the pathological fixation on guns or violence. Probably a judgement call they don't care to make in this lawsuit crazy second guessing mentality so prevelant today.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I think most reasonably well trained teachers could tell the difference between a kid telling about hunting with his parent or grandpa and the kid with the pathological fixation on guns or violence. Probably a judgement call they don't care to make in this lawsuit crazy second guessing mentality so prevelant today.


I can't word it any better, telling hunting stories is great but I guess yeah, when he or she is talking about blood and guts, and how to play Rambo while hunting squirrel or something to that effect, I would say it's time to step in. :roll:


----------

